# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Projet noc VHDL

## mel57380

Bonjour tout le monde  ::):  

Me voila sur un projet NOC ou je doit construire tout un reseaux. 
J'en suis pour le moment  la cration d'un routeur. 

Je ne demande pas que l'on fasse le projet  ma place non loins de la je demande plutot de l'aide pour me mettre sur la piste. J'ai tout a fais compris le principe mais VHDL et moi sa fais compliquer  ::):  

Faire une machine d'tat sur ce projet m'est difficile car je ne sais trop ou commencer. 

Je vous joint mon dbut de programme pour l'orientation du message avec le principe XY et de ce que j'ai trouv thoriquement pour ma machine d'tat. 

Merci d'avance pour le coup de pouce a m'aider pour trouver le chemin qui me permettrais de pouvoir programmer ce projet. 





```

```

----------


## florentw

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas trop le lien entre ton code et ton schematic... esaaye de prendre des noms plus parlants...(ex je ne comprends pas d'ou vienne nord/sud...)

Je pense qu'il faudrait que tu fasse les blocs (chaque etat) un par un avant de t'attaquer a la machine en elle meme...

Et si tu veux plus d'aide il faudrait que tu poses plus de questions sur ce que tu ne comprends pas ou la ou tu bloques

----------


## mel57380

bonjour  ::):  
tout d'abord merci pour ton interet a mon sujet  ::D:  
Oui le code est celui que j'ai fais juste pour le routage XY. 
Ma schmatic est ma thorie global ou presque..

Je met avec ce message un programme cod il y a 10 min  ::lol::  
Je suis en train de le simuler il fonctionne pas entirement mais je suis actuellement dessus. 



```

```

----------

